# FNA Results - help deciphering please



## Merryj (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi,

Can you please help me decipher these results? I know there is no cancer - but not sure what the Hurthle cells changes may mean. Anything I need to worry about?

Numerous lymphocytes, extremely scant numbers of thyroid follicular cells without atypia and scant colloid noted. Please see note for differential diagnosis.

Note: Presence of large numbers of small lymphocytes with admixed few plasma cells raise the possibility of aspiration of a lymphoid nodule associated with chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis or a lymph node in the surrounding area. Only scant numbers of thyroid follicular cells and rare numbers with Hurthle cell change noted. Please correlate with clinical findings and especially if the serology is positive for thyroid antibodies, then this aspiration may be part of a chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis/Hashimoto's thyroiditis. No cytologically malignant cells are noted. Scant skeletal muscle fibers aspirated during the procedure are present in the specimen.


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

Presence of large numbers of small lymphocytes with admixed few plasma cells raise the possibility of aspiration of a lymphoid nodule associated with chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis or a lymph node in the surrounding area. 
_Looks like a needle hit lymph node or a cluster of lymphocytes (cells found in the thyroid glands damaged by autoimmune thyroiditis)_Only scant numbers of thyroid follicular cells (_normal cells that are composing thyroid tissue_) and rare numbers with Hurthle cell change (_unless there is a nodule containing sheets of Hurthle cells is found they are not a cause for concern_) noted. Please correlate with clinical findings and especially if the serology is positive for thyroid antibodies, then this aspiration may be part of a chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis/Hashimoto's thyroiditis (_they will test your blood for TPO antibodies_) No cytologically malignant cells are noted Scant skeletal muscle fibers aspirated during the procedure are present in the specimen. _They turned vacuum on too early and aspirated some other neck tissue (from the muscle)_Conclusion: either a lymph node was confused with thyroid nodule or it was a nodule formed in thyroid as a result of inflammatory process.
Most likely such nodes do not have blood supply in them therefore FNA is NOT usually necessary.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Merryj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me decipher these results? I know there is no cancer - but not sure what the Hurthle cells changes may mean. Anything I need to worry about?
> 
> ...


It looks like you may have Hashimoto's; you will have to let us know if your doctor confirms this.

Here is some info for you to read.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2

Cancer Hurthle Cells
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter21/ch01s12.html

Do you know if your doctor ran Thyroglobulin and Thryoglobulin Ab?

I just put the last link because a lot of folks don't know that there are these 2 kinds of Hurthle cells indigenous to the thyroid.










Glad for the good news!


----------



## Merryj (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I do have Hashi's. My antibody numbers were off the charts. He took the cells from the largest nodule which was on the ithmus. 
I wasn't sure about the hurthle cells. I will read more about all of this.


----------

